# Manchester (UK) airport problems..



## Capt Lightning (May 20, 2019)

Manchester airport, one of the UK's largest,  was brought to a virtual standstill yesterday when a power problem stopped the refuelling system.  It took until 3 am to get it repaired and the airport is starting to get back to normal.  There have been a lot of delays and cancellations - and a lot of very unhappy passengers.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Manchester airport, one of the UK's largest,  was brought to a virtual standstill yesterday when a power problem stopped the refuelling system.  It took until 3 am to get it repaired and the airport is starting to get back to normal.  There have been a lot of delays and cancellations - and a lot of very unhappy passengers.



What?? No backup system??


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 20, 2019)

Apparently not.  I think that Manchester uses a Hydrant system and the apparent power failure ( the explanations are rather vague) would seem to have disabled the entire operation.  Several people have commented that they should have stuck to refuelling tankers, but these either are no longer used at Manchester, or were unable fill up due to the problems.

Whatever  happened, there are still delays and a few cancellations today.  I hope everything gets sorted.  My wife is currently in Manchester and is due to fly home tomorrow.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2019)

What you call a refueling tanker is what we call a Bowser. Most airports refueling large jet airplanes use an underground fueling system for a few reasons. Two reasons are to conserve space and limit traffic on the tarmac. Some, or most Bowser’s do not hold enough fuel to fill large jets like a B-747 or an A-380. 

Bowsers are mainly used used as a backup if the u/g system should falter or for the smaller commuter planes that do not require as much fuel.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2019)

Manchester airport is an absolute dump...it should be condemned !!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 21, 2019)

Hollydolly,  I think I'm right is saying that one of Douglas Adam's books starts off  "There is no such thing as a pretty airport" .    I prefer small provincial airports.  Aberdeen  (pretentiously)  International Airport isn't too bad, nor is Southampton which I used a lot, but I loathe Heathrow and Gatwick.

Oldman, yes I know the term Bowser.  They're used at my local airport.  However, one of the routes affected was Flybe from Manchester to Aberdeen.  Their fleet is primarily Bombardier Dash 8  twin prop commuter planes.


----------

